# Leftover white rice



## Glorie (Dec 10, 2008)

I always seem to have leftover white rice.  Does anyone have an ideas how I can use this another way other than mixing it in the dog's food? lol


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 10, 2008)

I mix in steamed veggies and some parmesan cheese and have it for lunch.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 10, 2008)

make a 'gravy' out of cream of mushroom soup and eat if for lunch the next day.

( but don't tell anyone on this site!!!)


----------



## 2belucile (Dec 10, 2008)

I make chinese rice.  Or mix with vegetables, or cooked leftover meat, well chopped, one egg, salt, pepper, garlic, herbs and make little fritters. 
Or simply "refresh it" with a little water or broth, and have with a different kind of meat and vegetables.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 10, 2008)

rice pudding?


----------



## QSis (Dec 10, 2008)

I got this idea from Jim Chee's cookbook.  He said he had it all the time as a child.  I love it!

Just drizzle a little veg oil (not olive oil - the flavor is too pronounced) over cold rice.  Mix. Sprinkle on a little soy sauce.  Mix.  Add chopped scallions, optional.  Good stuff!

Also, here are a lot of good ideas in an earlier thread http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/what-to-do-with-a-ton-of-rice-25006.html

Lee


----------



## kadesma (Dec 10, 2008)

To one cup of rice add 6 eggs or so several teaspoons of finely diced fresh parsley, 1/2 to 3/4 cup of parmesan cheese and a few shakes of garlic powder add a little salt and pepper and bake til top is a light gold color..This is my family's favorite torta for any party or birthday
kadesma


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 10, 2008)

Fried rice comes to mind. Or add some raisins, some eggs mix well. Hit the frying pan add some oil and fry the mixture on one side first, then using a lid flip it over fry on the other side, Yum.


----------



## mcnerd (Dec 10, 2008)

Milk and rice heated up in the microwave makes a nice breakfast cereal, especially if you add some brown sugar, fruit, or other things to your liking.

I also make up some gravy, add some corn, and place on top of the warmed up rice in a bowl and maybe even add some leftover meat.  You pay big bucks for the same thing from restaurants like KFC.

Also Rice Pudding comes to mind.


----------



## Mama (Dec 10, 2008)

Stuffed Peppers or chicken with rice soup.


----------



## expatgirl (Dec 10, 2008)

mix with some chili........yummo.......even with chili and beans as well........that will hold your appetite for a long time......


----------



## deelady (Dec 11, 2008)

I often use mine to make fried rice or mixed into Lamb burgers also...


Easy Italian Rice Balls:
16oz ricotta
parmesan cheese
Mozzarella cheese
parsley
salt/ pepper
2 egg yolks
Long grain rice cooked and dried

Mix all together and make balls out of them 

Whip egg whites.
Dip the balls in egg whites
then roll in bread crumbs 
deep fry


----------



## Hungry (Dec 11, 2008)

*Rice Pancakes*

If I don't make fried rice I will make rice pancakes.


2 Cups Rice
3 TBS Flour  
1/2 t Baking powder
1 lg. Egg  
1/4 Cup Sugar
1 T Cinnamon
Quanities are not exact.  Eye ball it!
Mix to the consistancy of regular pancakes.
Fry as pancakes.
I like mine with butter and honey.

Charlie


----------



## africhef (Dec 11, 2008)

rice salad, add onions,peppers,parsley,garlic,salt,pepper evoo,vinegar oh and tomatoes. my dh does not like rice (whats not to like?) but does like this salad it's similar to tabouhli salad


----------



## RobsanX (Dec 11, 2008)

Fried rice is meant to be made with cold rice. Just make sure you crumble it up first...


----------



## Mel! (Dec 11, 2008)

Stir fry it with eggs, onions and whatever else you fancy, to make Chinese fried rice.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Dec 11, 2008)

How about rice pudding ?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 11, 2008)

Fried rice is what leftover rice always ends up in around here.  I just saute (or stirfry) it with some fresh &/or frozen veggies (bok choy, water chestnuts, peas, carrots, onions - all diced), some frozen shrimp &/or diced turkey ham &/or sauteed diced chicken, etc., etc.  Add a little garlic, soy sauce, chili-garlic sauce, whatever, etc.  Terrific meal that also makes great leftovers for lunch.


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 11, 2008)

Fried rice or make some Mediteranean Style braised chicken thighs and top the rice with that.  Or a chicken curry.


----------



## *amy* (Dec 11, 2008)

Mozzarella stuffed Arancini with tomato/marinara dipping sauce.


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 11, 2008)

If it is plain, you can turn it into rice pudding. Or, fried rice--one always uses leftover rice for fried rice.


----------



## Glorie (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks everybody!  These are great ideas!!  )


----------



## Konya001040 (Dec 17, 2008)

Fried rice is always an option, as some other people mentioned already.  Makes for a very quick meal, especially if the rice is already cooked.  I like to heat up some sesame oil in my carbon steel wok then saute some fresh garlic and ginger in there until the aromas become apparent (browned garlic ruins entire dishes) Then add any vegetables I want in there.  Obviously, the things that take longest to cook would go in first.  Mine usually goes something like:

Carrots > peppers > onions > peas > cooked rice > soy sauce > scallions

Then sometimes I give it a little sweet Thai chili sauce I got in the international aisle at the grocery store.  It's always good as a side dish to stir-fry dishes or any other Asian kind of food.  Sometimes I'll toss some shrimp, chicken, pork, or beef in there and make a meal out of it.


----------



## Laury (Dec 18, 2008)

I'd make my rice casserole.  Here's the recipe.  It's delicious.


Rice Vegetable Cheese Casserole
Serves 4 to six

I’ve made this so many times, but have never measured or written it down.
It’s delicious every time and doesn’t really need specific quantities.
Just put in what you like or have and leave out what you don’t.  The only “musts” are the rice, butter, cheese and liquid.  Here’s what I put in mine, but you can make it your own with your favorite ingredients.

3-4 cups cooked rice.
4-6 TB. butter or margarine
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
 2-3  cups sliced tomatoes, white or yellow onion slices, sliced mushrooms, broccoli and/or zucchini or any veggies of your choice.
1 cup liquid.  It can be chicken or vegetable broth or white wine or a combination.
                       Water is OK too.

Spread a cup of cooked rice on the bottom of a greased casserole dish. Layer 
veggies on top of the rice.  Dot with 1-2 TB butter, divided so that you have 5 or 6 “dots”.
Sprinkle with ¼ to 1/3 cup of the cheese. Repeat until you run out of rice and vegetables.
It doesn’t matter what ends up on top, but some cheese is nice.  Pour the 1 cup of liquid over the whole thing.  Cover and pop into a 350 degree oven for about 45-50 minutes or until it’s piping hot in the center.  Serve with crusty French bread and a fruit salad.
Tastes even better the second day!


----------

